# Hi from Cornwall



## robred100 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to say hello. We are avid wild campers,(not used a campsite for five years) Mainly in  France  and Wales in our beloved 1992 Dethleffs A Class.
 We like exploring and squeezing the the old Dethstar down improbable lanes to find peace and solitude.  Hard to find nowadays, even in Cornwall. Anyone needing any local knowlage please feel free to get in touch.  
Rob.


----------



## Jacques le foot (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi robred100,
 We will be touring Cornwall from 17th April and we are hoping to find some spots for wild camping with good coastal views. We have a 7.25m Burstner, so can't get to all the places the smaller campers can get to. But we do like solitude. Would be grateful for any suggestions you might have,
Thanks
Jackie


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the wildside.

Tom


----------



## robred100 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Coastal view*



Jacques le foot said:


> Hi robred100,
> We will be touring Cornwall from 17th April and we are hoping to find some spots for wild camping with good coastal views. We have a 7.25m Burstner, so can't get to all the places the smaller campers can get to. But we do like solitude. Would be grateful for any suggestions you might have,
> Thanks
> Jackie



Hi Jackie
Have a look at the B3301 between Gwithian and Portreath.  There are half a dozen clifftop parking areas along  there. Look for openings on the seaward side of the road 

Regards 
Rob


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site robred100 and enjoy. Look forward to reading some of your Cornish wilding site threads, another lovely part of this great country.

Happy Camping


----------



## norma (Apr 7, 2009)

*camping in Wales*

Hi there,
we're about to get a camper and will certainly be going to Wales, any spots to camp would be much appreciated.
cheers
norma
p.s. there's a great layby by Tregantle fort, nr Rame Head, in Cornwall,the Rame Head car park is also good


----------



## miller (Apr 7, 2009)

ooooh just the man im after! i leave tomorrow night for Cornwall, 5 nights wildcamping please in solitude and listening to the sea!

Lands end,Tintagel, portreath etc etc etc the wilder the better, have 4wd and love a challnge

Mike


----------



## purplejo (Mar 27, 2011)

robred100 said:


> Just to say hello. We are avid wild campers,(not used a campsite for five years) Mainly in  France  and Wales in our beloved 1992 Dethleffs A Class.
> We like exploring and squeezing the the old Dethstar down improbable lanes to find peace and solitude.  Hard to find nowadays, even in Cornwall. Anyone needing any local knowlage please feel free to get in touch.
> Rob.


 
Hi rob
in need of some help, dont have a motorhome, just a ford econoline, however I'm planning my partners 30th this june and have arranged for about ten of his friends to come down and celebrate with him, and want to arrange a camp out beach get-together...yes i know the safety, fires, etc etc, but dont know what beaches we wouldnt get thrown off of, or that doesnt get completely covered at high tide lol. dont suppose you can suggest any?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 28, 2011)

robred100 said:


> Hi Jackie
> Have a look at the B3301 between Gwithian and Portreath.  There are half a dozen clifftop parking areas along  there. Look for openings on the seaward side of the road
> 
> Regards
> Rob


 
Hi Jackie, Rob has given you the correct info:. I would like to just add a few things. There is a cafe called Hell Mouth along the same stretch of road. Large parking area in there. Further on towards Godrevy, a turning right for the NT car parks.  Further along the the same turning you can park in quite close towards the cliffs. A very short walk takes you down to the beach and also where the seals are. There are toilets at the NT car park. I think you have to pay. It has been a while since I was there. If NT member, it is free. At Porthtowan, where we live, a cove before Porthtreat, you can park on the sand road leading up to the beach. You have to get there early to find a spot. You can even crash out here with your MH. Hope this helps.


----------



## GeoNomad (Mar 28, 2011)

Great info. Thank you.

I will be coming to the UK next week and will definitely check out these spots for the night.



David & Ann said:


> You can even crash out here with your MH.



Crash? I am not sure I like this turn of phrase. Particularly when cliffs are also mentioned...

I have collected some suggestions from this forum into a map. http://goo.gl/I6Kug

Peter
Peter's Paragliding Nomadness


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Peter, Bring your kit with you. Get an extra large one for your van. Quite a few guys take of from the cliffs between St.Agnes and Chapelporth and land on our beach at Porthtowan. There is a guy I know called Kevin, he always circles around to give the tourist a thrill, especially when he comes in to land.☺☺


----------



## GeoNomad (Mar 28, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Hi Peter, Bring your kit with you


 
I most definitely will. Now please arrange for the wind and sun gods to be cooperative...

Will be happy to meet-up with anyone else along the coast next week.

Cheers,
Peter


----------

